# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Tof est de retour. Tests et report de bugs wanted.

## Doc TB

Tof est de nouveau en ligne, avec pas mal de modifications sur le fonctionnement et la présentation pour le rendre plus pratique à utiliser (lien direct vers les images, ...etc.). Mais je suis sur qu'il reste plein de bugs. N'hesitez pas à tester avec des images de différentes tailles et de remonter ici ce qui ne va pas.

http://tof.canardpc.com

----------


## Johnny Ryall

L'est rapide en tout cas !

----------


## Yasko

C'est les nouveaux disques.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Extra, rapide, avec tout plein de liens. Bravo.  :;):

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> C'est les nouveaux disques.


Z'êtes passé aux tambours ?

---------- Post ajouté à 16h22 ----------

J'assume entièrement le bide annoncé de cette vanne bidon.

----------


## Maxwell

Ca fonctionne, mais je trouve qu'il manque vraiment 2 fonctions essentielles:

1- l'upload de plusieurs fichiers d'un coup
2- une indication du chargement, avec pourquoi pas une estimation du temps restant. Au pire, juste une indication pour montrer que ça monte.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h23 ----------




> J'assume entièrement le bide annoncé de cette vanne bidon.


Moi j'ai choisi de l'ignorer, c'est mieux pour nous deux.

----------


## Dark Fread

> 2- une indication du chargement, avec pourquoi pas une estimation du temps restant.


Je plussois.

----------


## xrogaan

Y'a un bug là : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/f8d1c5f...d472f6c78.html

L'image est bien trop grande ... Alors qu'elle est petite.

----------


## Doc TB

Le lien direct est bon. Suffit de pas utiliser les versions redimensionnées pour ce genre d'image :

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f8d1c5f...9d472f6c78.jpg

----------


## Froyok

> Le lien direct est bon. Suffit de pas utiliser les versions redimensionnées pour ce genre d'image :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f8d1c5f...9d472f6c78.jpg


T'étais pas sensé implémenter une partie dans le script qui ne redimensionne pas les images plus petites ?  :tired:

----------


## John Venture

Edit: J'avais pas lu les threads en dessous.

Sniff les images de mon tuto volatilisées à jamais  ::'(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

La BNDJ!  ::lol:: 

Maintenant faut tester le bousin avec un topic pour idiots savants.  :^_^:

----------


## Doc TB

_Une toute petite maintenance sur prod2 pour mettre en place le backup complet de tof est prévu demain dans l'aprés-midi..._

----------


## xheyther

Me suis arraché les yeux a te lire. Méssant !

Anyway, merci beaucoup pour le retour de tof  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug de la version deupoinzérault de Tof, mais en voulant mettre une image en signature (celle-là pour ne pas la nommer), on me dit qu'elle prend 3 images... Du coup, j'ai réessayé avec une userbar basique, et c'est le même topo...

 :tired: 


Je tiens à préciser que mon image pour la signature est Charte-friendly : elle parait large, mais correspond à la taille de deux userbars normales superposées, comme demandé...
 :B):

----------


## braoru

Hello,

Mon skin est configuré en X86 mais, à chaque nouvelle connexion, le skin visible (bien que configuré en x86 dans mon tableau de bord) est celui de cpc.

----------


## t4nk

Les petites modifications sont les bienvenues, surtout le lien direct vers le .jpg quand on clique sur la vignette, merci Doc.

Mais du coup, la visibilité de Tof est réduite. Je m'explique. Les canards l'utilisant sur le forum CPC n'ont certes pas/plus besoin de connaitre Tof, mais si on l'utilise sur d'autres forums/sites, ne serait-il pas mieux que le clique sur la vignette renvoie sur la forme précédente, celle avec le bandeau tof.canardpc.com ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est un service que vous voulez garder confidentiel à cause de la charge de travail et du cout d'exploitation, ou au contraire si vous voulez l'utiliser comme "publicité"/vitrine. 

A vous de voir.

----------


## Say hello

Bug ou feature?

J'upload un gif animé, celui ci:




Et l'upload sur tof me la transforme en vilain jpeg non animé, celui ci:



Lien de la page globale:
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/0980e24...5a3efbec3.html

Et on voit bien dans les lien que l'attribut gif n'est plus.

----------


## Detox

Oooh, mon gif  ::wub:: 

Je viens de réessayer, effectivement, le .gif passe pas.

----------


## Doc TB

Non, et c'est voulu  ::):  Plus de gif animés pourris sur tof  ::wub::

----------


## fenrhir

> Non, et c'est voulu  Plus de gif animés pourris sur tof


La dictature, çay le bien.

----------


## francou008

:tired: 
Pourquoi ? C'est limité en taille, quel est le problème ?

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Putain, mais plus de .gif sur tof, ça sera pas possib'.  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/669...238d2ce3ed.jpg


Ca marche  ::o: 

Sinon la limite des gifs c'est un peu bête, une raison pour ne pas s'en servir.
Les swf aussi c'est sympa de pouvoir héberger.

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/669...238d2ce3ed.jpg
> 
> 
> Ca marche


Elle à pas encore grillé ?  ::o: 
Tu la garde en collector ?

----------


## mescalin

Pouah ! Y transforme les png en jpg. Quelle horreur  :Gerbe:

----------


## Maxwell

Heu ouais la je pige plus... Conversion des png, interdiction des gif... Quel intérêt puisque les fichiers sont limités en taille ?

----------


## mescalin

Mettre des images moches.

----------


## Detox

D'alims.

----------


## francou008

Regardez comment ce magnifique Advice chirac (Copyright Kaka)

Se transforme en monstruosité

----------


## Froyok

C'est vrai qu'a ce niveau, uppix garde la transparence des png, par contre les gif, non, pas les gifs. 1/2  :tired:

----------


## Doc TB

Pour ce genre de cas, je vais surement coller une option "raw" sous forme de case à cocher qui uploadera l'image telle quelle sans la resizer en de multiples formats

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce qu'il va y avoir un retour des vieilles images postées sur Tof ou elles se sont définitivement égarées dans des espaces parallèles (image de ma signature par exemple)? Désolé, si une réponse a déjà été posté sur ce sujet dans un topic adjacent.

----------


## xrogaan

Elles sont mortes, paix a leurs âmes.

Mais rien ne t'empêche de les réuploader.

----------


## M.Rick75

Mince. C'est ce que je me disais. Bon go faire une nouvelle signature alors.

----------


## Froyok

> Est-ce qu'il va y avoir un retour des vieilles images postées sur Tof ou elles se sont définitivement égarées dans des espaces parallèles (image de ma signature par exemple)? Désolé, si une réponse a déjà été posté sur ce sujet dans un topic adjacent.


C'est surtout que doctb n'as pas eu le courage de réuploader les anciennes images, c'était trop gros.  ::sad::

----------


## toine94

> C'est surtout que doctb n'as pas eu le courage de réuploader les anciennes images, c'était trop gros.


Bonjour,

nouvel arrivé sur le forum mais ancien utilisateur de tof. Donc, si je comprends bien, toutes les images que j'ai téléchargées sur tof pour les utiliser sur un forum personnel sont à considérer comme perdues???

Si c'est vrai, vous envisagez une telle opération à quelle fréquence, cela nous donnera l'espérance de vie de nos photos... ::(: 

En attendant je cherche un autre hébergement d'images... ::cry::

----------


## Say hello

> Bonjour,
> 
> nouvel arrivé sur le forum mais ancien utilisateur de tof. Donc, si je comprends bien, toutes les images que j'ai téléchargées sur tof pour les utiliser sur un forum personnel sont à considérer comme perdues???
> 
> Si c'est vrai, vous envisagez une telle opération à quelle fréquence, cela nous donnera l'espérance de vie de nos photos...
> 
> En attendant je cherche un autre hébergement d'images...


Nan mais c'est pas leur faute si les 3 DD du serveur ont claqué, faut pas pousser non plus.  ::o: 

Et pour ce qui est de la conservation des image, c'est comme pour tout hébergeur d'image, faut pas s'en servir comme banque pour garder des images importante, si un utilisateur veut conserver des images il les garde sur son DD, ou il prend un ftp, mais là c'est un hébergement d'affichage.
Après c'est sensé durer loooooonnnngteeeemps, mais bon les DD claquent c'est la vie.

----------


## toine94

Merci mumble pour le "rappel de leçons"

Mes photos, comme mes vidéos sont stockées sur mon DD et sauvegardées sur deux autres...

le souci c'est que les photos sur tof étaient affichées dans un forum partagé familial et que, du coup, ces photos sont devenus inaccessibles....et illisibles ^pour tous ; raaaaaaaaaaaahh

Donc, pour tous les topics où j'avais montré des photos, tout est à refaire...

Il y a une sauvegarde maintenant??

----------


## ElGato

Sans doute pas.


Si tu cherches à faire des albums photos pérennes utilise plutôt des outils adaptés (Flickr & Co), tof.cpc est pas adapté à cette utilisation.

----------


## Say hello

Pour la refaire en plus clair:

Les DD était en raid pour que si un DD meurt, y'a toujours moyen de récup, sauf que y'a eu plusieurs perte, voir toute, et donc beaucoup de perte.


Ici c'est pareil aussi, tout les image up depuis la création de tof, soit pas mal de giga il me semble, sont perdu, et beaucoup de topic se retrouvent avec des trous partout. (un bon 3/4 du topic des screenshots, le topic des desktop, le topic des retouche photo, certains tuto aussi surement,.. et encore des tas de choses de sujet divers, enfin si on devait ré-up ça serait l'enfer vu la masse de contenu, mais bon on fait avec.

Je suppose que même si tu as beaucoup de photo, c'est probablement moins conséquent.

Alors pour la dernière question:
Y'avait déjà une sauvegarde avant, mais faut juste que le raid soit fiable.
Y'aura peut être un backup en plus, mais je connais pas ce détail.

----------


## toine94

> Sans doute pas.
> 
> 
> Si tu cherches à faire des albums photos pérennes utilise plutôt des outils adaptés (Flickr & Co), tof.cpc est pas adapté à cette utilisation.




Merci à tous de vos infos...

j'essaierai de ne plus critiquer tofpc puisque c'est dur à entendre... ::wub:: 

Mon besoin n'est pas de stocker des albums pérennes, c'est d'assurer un accès à des fotos dans un forum familial qui n'héberge pas les photos.

J'utilisais "http://imageshack.us/" ou bien "http://photobucket.com" mais j'ai foncé sur cpc et tof par envie et solidarité, étan fan de cpc papier et site. D'ailleurs, 

c'est écrit sur la page d'accueil.

je pense que le pb a dû être rude pour casser les DD en raid, que la sauvegarde n'était pas prévue ou bien n'a pas fonctionné.
Je pense aussi que, connaissant le professionnalisme de l'équipe ils feront tout pour que cela ne se reproduise pas, afin de se "caler" sur la promesse de la page d'accueil.

Bon ben voilà ::): 

En attendant, je vais réactiver photobucket...

a+ :;):

----------


## Froyok

> [...] connaissant le professionnalisme de l'équipe ils feront tout pour que cela ne se reproduise pas, afin de se "caler" sur la promesse de la page d'accueil.


Hum.... HaHaHa !  :^_^: 
Hem. Pardon.  ::ninja:: 


"Hum, quoi ? Heu... et merde...
Hey ! Les gars, ont à trois skeudurs qui viennent de claquer, ça emporté tout tof !
_Ha ? On fait quoi alors ?
_Bah, rien, on remplace juste les skeudurs.
_Ok, et ls photos.
_Tant pis ?
_Tant pis.  ::ninja:: "

J'adore le professionnalisme de cpc !  :^_^: 
Et encore, c'est pas Half qui à réparé tout ça, je voyais bien du scotch pour tenir les tête de lecture...

----------


## DonVincenzo

Je ne comprends pas que quelqu'un puisse râler vu le prix qu'il paye pour héberger ses photos sur tof...

----------


## moimadmax

> Je ne comprends pas que quelqu'un puisse râler vu le prix qu'il paye pour héberger ses photos sur tof...


Malheureusement, à force de *donner* (gratuitement) de la qualité au gens. Ils s'habituent. E3B.org à le même sort.

On pourrais appeler ca comment ? Victime de sa générosité de professionnalisme ?

----------


## Euklif

C'est comme l'air tiens. Comment peut on se plaindre de la pollution vu le prix qu'on le paye? Non mais vraiment!


Spoiler Alert! 


C'est bon? J'imite bien l'extrême opposé là?

----------


## moimadmax

En même temps sans vouloir être agressif vis à vis de l'équipe CPC, loin de moi cette idée, je comprend pas trop le choix de faire un hébergement d'image, qui est lourd en ressources (cpu, ram, espace disque) et bande passante. 
Surtout avec les soucis financier dont ils font face. 

Si seulement les gens pouvaient être payé au mérite. Ca rétablirai quelques injustice, comme par exemple Jean qui risque de gagner un loto par an à l'EPAD juste parce qu'il est sorti des bouboules de papa.

----------


## Diwydiant

Il me semble que Tof est dans les choux, ce soir...

Ce matin et en journée, rien à redire, mais là, "erreur de chargement"...


 :Emo:

----------


## xheyther

I spotted a bug  :B): 

Quand on met son adresse email pour recevoir le lien, et ben le lien du mail est erroné :
ça donne ça : 



> Bonjour,Voici un lien vers l'image que vous venez de télécharger sur notre site.http://tof.canardpc.com/show/a534ada...6d28.htmlMerci ! L'équipe Canard PC


Le "Merci" est collé à l'adresse, il faut l'enlever à la main quand on clique dessus.

----------


## Froyok

C'est moi ou tof, tous les topic sensés afficher des images (screenshot entre autre) pédalent dans le vide et n'affichent rien...  ::huh::

----------


## Morgoth

Dites, c'est mort pour pouvoir récupérer les anciennes photos d'avant ? (J0R le topic à images de TF2 ou L4D) ?  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h24 ----------

J'avais pas lu au-dessus, bon ben...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bon, je permet ma question/suggestion qui va peut être être abusé ou je ne sais pas...

Mais y aura-t-il une possibilité de "liens" entre le compte utilisateur de Canard PC (Forum/site/Abonnement) et Tof ?
Avec possibilité de gérer les dossiers de nos photos, retrouver les liens rapido, crée des albums...

----------


## Froyok

> C'est moi ou tof, tous les topic sensés afficher des images (screenshot entre autre) pédalent dans le vide et n'affichent rien...


Marche toujours pas chez moi, mais ça semble pas embêter les autres...


COMPLOT !  ::o: 
J'vous auray t'façon, doc, gare à tes fesses, j'arrive !

----------


## Say hello

Bon bah canard tof a effectué une opération non conforme, il est down.  ::sad::

----------


## Yasko

Hello,

Il semblerait que tof vire les infos EXIF des images (ces meta-données indiquant les conditions de la prise de vue, exposition, etc.)
C'est un peu galère pour le topic photo parce qu'on perd du coup ces infos.

PS : 
Pour tester, vous avez le plugin FF ExifViewer, et pas mal de tofs sur le topic photo qui ont leurs exif.

----------


## Nilsou

J'ai posté ça sur le tpic des suggestions : Suggestion perso : Pouvoir uploader des fichiers Tga sur tof, ça éviterais de toujours devoir convertir ses screens dans la plupart des jeux-vidéo.

Je post ici parce que ça me parais plus approprié.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Pouvoir poster des gif ou des png sans qu'ils soient transformés en jpeg (et perdent alors leur animation ou leur transparence) serait déjà un début.

----------


## Nilsou

Nan mais eux, on peut les poster au moins, si on pouvais juste poster les tga, ce serais déjà pas mal, afficher un tga je crois savoir que c'est assez chiant a réalisé, alors juste une tite conversion en jpeg serait pas mal...

Par contre, pour les gifs et les png, je crois que tout navigateurs peuvent les afficher, pourquoi les convertir?

----------


## Say hello

Tu dl convertshot et tu le met dans ton répertoire de screen, tu exécute. 

Sinon si ça vient d'un jeu Source, tu fais le vieux "bind F5 jpeg" et "jpeg_quality 100".

----------


## Nilsou

> Tu dl convertshot et tu le met dans ton répertoire de screen, tu exécute. 
> 
> Sinon si ça vient d'un jeu Source, tu fais le vieux "bind F5 jpeg" et "jpeg_quality 100".


Ha, ça m'intéresse ça, c'est surtout pour TF2, ce sont des commandes a taper dans la console?

----------


## Say hello

Tu créé un fichier autoexec.cfg dans le répertoire de TF2 où se trouve le config.cfg, t'ouvre avec le bloc note le autoexec et tu rajoute exactement les 2 lignes:




> bind F5 jpeg
> jpeg_quality 100


Comme ça F5 n'enregistre plus des tga mais des jpeg, et le jpeg quality passe la qualité de compression de 80 (par défaut sur source) à 100 soit la qualité max pour du jpeg.

Techniquement tu pourrais te contenter de l'ajouter dans le config.cfg mais ça risque de virer le bind à chaque modification de paramètre via le jeu, et l'autoexec s'applique après le config.
Sinon ça marcherais bien par la console mais ça risque de ne pas être effectif au démarrage suivant du jeu.

Pour ce qui est de convertshot y'a un inconvénient, il salope la luminosité sur certain screen, voir sort un jpeg entièrement noir dans de rare cas. Mais il a l'avantage de pouvoir convertir tout les tga du répertoire où il est placé d'une seule traite, et optionnellement supprimer les tga au passage.

----------


## Nilsou

OK, un grand merci, ça va me simplifier la vie : mon fichier autoexec :

mat_picmip "-2"
cl_burninggibs "1"
cl_new_impact_effects "1"
bind F5 jpeg
jpeg_quality 100 


Je me demande si il ne faudrait pas des guillemet a tes commandes?

bind F5 jpeg : je ne sais pas 
jpeg_quality 100  : comme ça : jpeg_quality "100"  ?

----------


## Say hello

Nan les guillemets c'est plutôt pour les chaines d'arguments, exemple:

La commande: Say bla bla bla
ça affichera juste "bla" dans le tchat in game.

Par contre : say "bla bla bla"
affichera "bla bla bla" dans le tchat in game.

Si tu a un seul argument les guillemets ne sont pas nécessaires.

Edit:
Enfin quoi que j'ai un doute parce qu'un bind texte ça donne:

bind p "say bla bla bla"

et pas

bind p say "bla bla bla"

enfin il me semble.

----------


## Nilsou

Hum, dans le fichier config de base, il y a les guillemet partout j'ai l'impression, dans le doute je les met et je vérifie in game.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je sens venir le :tiri: d'ici mais euh... tof est down ?  ::huh::

----------


## Anton

On dirait bien, j'ai mis une image hier et elle a disparu :

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a45...7453ec6617.jpg

----------


## rereduck

En effet, tof a l'air down depuis ce matin !

----------


## lincruste

Confirmed.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Nickel ça remarche.  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais le poids d'une image à envoyer sur tof n'était pas limité à 2Mo avant ? Parce que maintenant, il est annoncé 4Mo et pas moyen d'uploader un jpg de plus de 2Mo. (mais ça vient peut-être de chez moi, j'ai une connexion ignoble)

----------


## KiwiX

> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais le poids d'une image à envoyer sur tof n'était pas limité à 2Mo avant ? Parce que maintenant, il est annoncé 4Mo et pas moyen d'uploader un jpg de plus de 2Mo. (mais ça vient peut-être de chez moi, j'ai une connexion ignoble)


Pareil.

Un PNG de 2.25 MO enregistrer à partir de PAINT : L'upload n'aboutit pas _"Une erreur est survenue"._
Un PNG de 1.65 MO enregistrer à partir de PHOTOSHOP : Pas de problème.

----------


## Akajouman

Oui, les images sont limitées à 2Mo!

PUB MENSONGERE§§§

----------


## Doc TB

C'est réglé. 4 Mo ok désormais.

PS : Ca vous semble avoir un intérêt que tof délivre des URL courte avec CPC.cx ?

----------


## Say hello

Je crois pas.

Déjà ça va occuper des plage d'adresse courte générée (certes il y a de la marge, mais à force..) en en générant une à chaque fois, en plus de générer une charge serveur pour créer une url qu'on va copier d'un clic vu qu'elle se sélectionne complétement toute seule.

Ce qu'il faudrait, si le but c'est de pouvoir retenir facilement des images, c'est de permettre à un utilisateur de retrouver facilement via une page dédié les images postées, comme ça il a son historique d'upload, si possible associé au compte du forum, facile de retrouver une image, une seule requête au serveur.

----------


## Doc TB

C'est jouable. Après le bouclage du CPC HW 4.

----------


## Froyok

Ouais, le système d'uppix est pratique à ce niveau.  :;): 
Donc tof qui garde en mémoire nos tof ce serais bien !

----------


## FragDamon

Moi j'ai un problème avec tofcpc : il ne marche pas sous Opéra (10.1 et 10.5) :



Je peux pas cliquer ça ne marche pas, et comme vous le voyez c'est légèrement en bazar  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est réglé. 4 Mo ok désormais.


Merci Monsieur.




> PS : Ca vous semble avoir un intérêt que tof délivre des URL courte avec CPC.cx ?


Non.

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est réglé. 4 Mo ok désormais.
> 
> PS : Ca vous semble avoir un intérêt que tof délivre des URL courte avec CPC.cx ?


Merci ! 

PS : pas spécialement, personnellement les aperçus et la génération de bbcode me suffisent.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Avais zappé la question :



> PS : Ca vous semble avoir un intérêt que tof délivre des URL courte avec CPC.cx ?


Pour moi : non.

----------


## xrogaan

J'ai un "image invalide" pour une de mes tofs : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/6d34837...e4e3d3e52.html

Mon image fait 3 Mo.

Aussi, il serait bien de pouvoir envoyer un .zip  ::):

----------


## lokideath

Ce ne serait pas du bmp que tu envoies ?

----------


## xrogaan

Non, un jpg avec plein d'exif d'un appareil photo sony :


```
$ file .../DSC07931.JPG: JPEG image data, EXIF standard 2.21
```

Il manque l'entête JFIF

----------


## KiwiX

> Aussi, il serait bien de pouvoir envoyer un .zip


A ce niveau, faut monter un *archive.canardpc.com*  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

On peux biaiser en passant par les pièces jointes à un post. Par contre les .rar et 7z manquent à l'appel.

----------


## xrogaan

> A ce niveau, faut monter un *archive.canardpc.com*


C'est plus pour réduire la bande passante. Le .zip ne devrait contenir que des/un fichiers images.

Puis, le top du top, c'est de pouvoir lier son compte vBulletin aux diverses photos envoyées.

----------


## Mobyduck

Dites, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi la réso' des images postées sur Tof morfle?

Exemple:



Là on a du 2560 x 1601 alors qu'on devrait avoir du 5666 x 3544. Question poids, elle est dans les clous (2,4 Mo).

----------


## Mobyduck

En fait c'est un procédé top secret et breveté pour massacrer les images, avouez.   ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé, mais tof n'aime pas les apostrophes dans les noms de fichier.

----------


## Froyok

Hmm, TOF à bu ce soir ?  :tired: 
L'image (pas uploadé par moi) fonctionnais très bien y'a à peine une heure...

L'image : http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c38...856abd2e6c.jpg

----------


## Aun

Peut être pas le bon endroit mais dans les mentions il est écrit _systématiquement supprimées_, ça ne risque pas de donner le statut d'éditeur plutôt qu'hébergeur?

----------


## cereeee

> Les photos pornographiques, à contenu illégal et/ou susceptibles de heurter la sensibilité sont interdites et seront systématiquement détruites.




C'est de la censure en cas de non-respect des règles, tu trouveras ça chez tous les hebergeurs.

----------


## Aun

Le systématiquement ne laisse pas sous entendre qu'ils cherchent eux-mêmes le contenu plutôt qu'attendre des notifications?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Serait-il possible que tof accepte des liens en provenance du web ? Ça mettrait fin à l'épidémie de hotlinking dont souffre le forum.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Serait-il possible que tof accepte des liens en provenance du web ? Ça mettrait fin à l'épidémie de hotlinking dont souffre le forum.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un fichier qui ne veut pas être pris dans tof.
J'ai l'erreur :



> Ce fichier va etre fermé car il a effectué une opération non conforme


(erreur d'orthographe d'origine  :;):  ).

J'ai essayé d'enregistrer une nouvelle version du fichier, mais ça ne change rien.

----------


## Wobak

Erreur d'orthographe ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il manque l'accent circonflexe sur être.

----------


## Akajouman

Ça me l'avait déjà fait une fois, j'ai réessayé tout de suite après et c'était bon... Étrange...

----------


## kilfou

Tof est down.  ::sad:: 

Le jeu de la ville. Les créations photos.  :Emo:

----------


## urotec

Tof is alive, it's aliiiiiive

----------


## Dark Fread

Je viens de constater un comportement un peu particulier de tof, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un bug à proprement parler mais c'est pas très pratique. C'est pas très pratique à expliquer non plus d'ailleurs  :tired:  
Tout d'abord ce qui est pas mal, c'est de pouvoir renseigner son adresse mail pour pas paumer l'adresse du bidule uploadé. Seulement comme je suis distrait, j'ai fait la chose suivante : uploader un screenshot sans renseigner le mail. Je m'aperçois de ma bourde donc je réupload le même screen, en renseignant le mail cette fois.
Il me semble que tof fait des vérifications de checksum pour éviter les doublons, donc je pense que le léger souci vient de là : le second upload semble marcher, mais l'url n'est pas envoyée sur ma boîte mail (a priori, ça me réaffiche simplement la page de l'upload précédent en zappant l'envoi du mail...?).
Bon c'est pas critique comme problème, mais je suis très tâtillon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

On peut poster des doublons.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai l'impression que tof ne génère plus les thumbnails, c'est normal ? Quand j'upload une image ça donne ça : 



Les liens BBcode-avec-aperçu sont foirés, du coup. Seul le lien direct fonctionne.

----------


## johnclaude

Pareil chez moi et chez haik.

----------


## johnclaude

Ça remarche chez moi.
Merci.

----------


## hubert

PLus de vignette chez oime non plus

----------


## Doc TB

problème de droits sur un répertoire. C'est réglé.

----------


## hubert

Merci Doc

----------


## Argha

Il n'aime toujours pas les gifs.

----------


## Arkhchance

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou une fonctionnalité caché mais je n'ai rien trouver sur le forum ou autre quelque indice. 
En tout cas voila mon soucis (si s'en est un)  http://tof.canardpc.com  redimensionne les grandes images ( grande en terme de taille, pas de poid ). 
Ex : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f488c1c...5883fcee85.jpg 
L'originale fait 6040*1080  pour 535Kb soit bien en desous des 4mo max. 
( au passage le patch ne change rien au prob nvidia.. ) 
Pour reproduire ce comportement il suffit d'upload une grande image (large au moins)

----------


## Mobyduck

Bug étrange avec Safari, lorsque je poste une image avec vignette et lien cliquable, lors du clic Safari n’affiche pas l’image correspondante mais la télécharge à la place. Pour contourner le problème faut remplacer view par show dans l’url. Seul Safari est touché, testé Firefox et Opera, aucun problème de leur côté.

----------

